# Does sex change your mood?



## VixNz (Jun 22, 2015)

The other night my husband compared me to a man. In the way of sex and my mood.(I hope:|)

going without sex even for a few days, I get real irritable and i guess *****y? Then sex is had and everything is wonderful in life!

Do other women get this way too? 

Is it JUST a HD thing?


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

It's definitely a HD thing. You're not alone.


----------



## VixNz (Jun 22, 2015)

Fozzy said:


> It's definitely a HD thing. You're not alone.


good to know! It drives me insane.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

I am much more pleasant to be around when my sexual needs are being met.

If more people had more good sex I'm sure road rage would happen less often.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Even when my wife was LD she was in a better mood after sex. In fact, the better mood lasted longer when she was LD.


----------



## Hardtohandle (Jan 10, 2013)

I feel same way.. 

The GF asks me to hold out until I see her.. But sadly I can't.. I have to take care of business myself if I don't see her for several days.. 

I just lie and tell her I waited.. Otherwise she would be upset..


----------



## T&T (Nov 16, 2012)

I wouldn't call myself HD, but sex definitely improves my mood. 

I'm like you, day 3 and I start to slip a bit...My wife is the same, so we try not to make it to day 3 anymore.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Hardtohandle said:


> I feel same way..
> 
> The GF asks me to hold out until I see her.. But sadly I can't.. I have to take care of business myself if I don't see her for several days..
> 
> I just lie and tell her I waited.. Otherwise she would be upset..


Why does she ask you to hold out till you see her? Just seems weird to me to tell a grown up not to DIY if that is what they want to do.
What is there to be upset about, is she an overly controlling type?


----------



## tech-novelist (May 15, 2014)

I'm not a woman, but I definitely find this to be true for me.


----------



## Max.HeadRoom (Jun 28, 2014)

my wife laughs when I say this and she knows it true.

Sex fixes everything!

well allmost


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

We both always experience a better mood after sex, and both tend to get irritable if we've had to forego it for a couple of days (thankfully, that's rare!).


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

My wife actually commented to me last night and the night before what a better mood I am in when we have sex (and likewise I notice the same in her). I think sex is one of the many reasons though for us. If we are actually having a good sex streak it is usually in part due to other things in our marriage going well, so all that would play into a more positive mood.


----------



## convert (Oct 4, 2013)

VixNz said:


> The other night my husband compared me to a man. In the way of sex and my mood.(I hope:|)
> 
> going without sex even for a few days, I get real irritable and i guess *****y? Then sex is had and everything is wonderful in life!
> 
> ...


This is the same for my wife.
She is HD.
just 3 days without and she is just mean


----------



## 4x4 (Apr 15, 2014)

My Ex is more naturally LD. She described it as feeling like she was on a drug afterwards. She's not a teetotaler, but never liked getting very drunk and never did drugs. I think in someway she didn't like the feeling as it seemed to make her kind of lethargic, not her usual straight-laced productive self.


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

convert said:


> This is the same for my wife.
> She is HD.
> just 3 days without and she is just mean


then doggone it, better keep on top of things!


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

I can't say as my wife was in a better mode afterwards. Pretty much the same. Me? Oh who cares either way.


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

It's like hitting a giant RESET button.


----------



## woundedwarrior (Dec 9, 2011)

All the pleasure chemicals are released during sex, so of course your mood improves, but if your relationship isn't good in other areas, that "loopy" feeling will disappear quickly. If you're in love, I hear it can last for days, until you do it again and it becomes a never ending "feel good" cycle, which brings you even closer together. I remember both of my "honeymoon" stages of this. In my first 8 year marriage, it lasted for about 6 years, my current 19 year marriage, about 10. Those were definitely good times!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Holdingontoit (Mar 7, 2012)

Yes. Early in our marriage it caused me to feel better. Later it caused me to feel worse. So after years of complaining about the lack of sex I decided that we should stop having sex. Now it no longer changes my mood, because it no longer occurs.


----------



## woundedwarrior (Dec 9, 2011)

Holdingontoit said:


> Yes. Early in our marriage it caused me to feel better. Later it caused me to feel worse. So after years of complaining about the lack of sex I decided that we should stop having sex. Now it no longer changes my mood, because it no longer occurs.


That's me. It felt great during, but when the feeling wore off, it was a deep hurt empty feeling. Doing without is better, instead of soaring and then crashing.


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

"Does sex change your mood???"

But of course, dahling... 

I can't imagine a scenario where intimate, loving sex (with a partner who you trust implicitly) doesn't improve the situation.

Groooowwwwl...


----------



## VixNz (Jun 22, 2015)

UMP said:


> It's like hitting a giant RESET button.


:iagree: 100%


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

OMG I love Kristen Wigg movies. I watched this one the other day where she wins the lottery and makes a talk show completely about herself but gets really upset how most networks cut the feed right as she says:

*"... and I have been using masturbation as a sedative since 199... (cut to this channel is now off the air screen)"*










https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r0KEe-hMsLg










Don't we ALL use masturbation as a sedative? Or is it just me and Kristen Wiig's character in this movie? :|

Cheers, 
Badsanta


----------



## VixNz (Jun 22, 2015)

badsanta said:


> OMG I love Kristen Wigg movies. I watched this one the other day where she wins the lottery and makes a talk show completely about herself but gets really upset how most networks cut the feed right as she says:
> 
> *"... and I have been using masturbation as a sedative since 199... (cut to this channel is now off the air screen)"*
> 
> ...


Sadly masturbation and FA(my disability for those who don't know) don't mix...
I've told my husband, if i could i'd probably do it 2-3 times a day Then i may be super jolly att!

Really though i don't think masturbation is a substitution for sex?


----------



## 4x4 (Apr 15, 2014)

VixNz said:


> Really though i don't think masturbation is a substitution for sex?


Oh hell no....A HJ from a partner is 1000% times better than MB let alone more full on sex.


----------



## maritalloneliness (Mar 18, 2015)

Sex definitely improve my mood. I recently had minor surgery and my husband refuse to have sex until my post opt doctor appointment. Geez, I didn't have surgery down there.


----------



## life_huppens (Jun 3, 2015)

For me, after sex, I am much fluffier and agreeable. That said, I am more often then not in an irritated mood, guess why?


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

VixNz said:


> Sadly masturbation and FA(my disability for those who don't know) *don't mix...*
> I've told my husband, if i could i'd probably do it 2-3 times a day Then i may be super jolly att!
> 
> Really though i don't think masturbation is a substitution for sex?


I'll absolutely agree that masturbation is no substitute for sex, but OMG your husband should help you figure something out. Personally I consider myself somewhat of a genius at "hands free" techniques that just allow me to sit back and relax, but I'll spare you the nerdy details. ...I mean you do know there is remote control stuff these days don't you? 

Say something like this blueMotion NEX|1 - Bluetooth/WiFi with APP and you could even get your husband to join in the fun from his phone while you text him. 

There is a lot to say for when a spouse encourages your masturbation habits in a caring way when they are otherwise unavailable. Last time my wife was on a business trip she ordered me some really good chicken wings from a local delivery place and when they arrived she told me to make myself comfortable and watch a porn (that she picked out for me) while I chowed down on my scrumptious dinner. While that sounds horrible, OMG I was so happy she did that for me! Seriously, the kids sleeping at Grandmas, the house to myself, unexpected yummy chicken wings, and spouse endorsed pornography, I would say that scores WAY UP THERE for me on the pleasure meter! 

Seriously, you should bug your husband to help you find something to help you masturbate!

Cheers,
Badsanta


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

badsanta said:


> Seriously, you should bug your husband to help you find something to help you masturbate!



*In the not so distant future at VixNz's house...*

_"Dad we are worried about mom! We think she is now having seizures while trying to just use the phone!"

"Don't worry kids, it is a special app she is using for physical therapy, that really helps her relax. Haven't you noticed that she bickers much less in the last few days?" 

"Oh Yes!"_


----------



## VixNz (Jun 22, 2015)

badsanta said:


> I'll absolutely agree that masturbation is no substitute for sex, but OMG your husband should help you figure something out. Personally I consider myself somewhat of a genius at "hands free" techniques that just allow me to sit back and relax, but I'll spare you the nerdy details. ...I mean you do know there is remote control stuff these days don't you?
> 
> Say something like this blueMotion NEX|1 - Bluetooth/WiFi with APP and you could even get your husband to join in the fun from his phone while you text him.
> 
> ...


He doesn't masturbate, dont think he'd be in to helping me. I've asked why he doesn't(it turns me on big time when he does it) and he said its juvenile ,
We're not much in to porn(well I'm not and he says he's not) We do watch pornigraphic type shows i guess.(ie.True blood, Game of Thrones, Dexter, Masters of Sex. and more) Also some sexy romance movies(as suggested in a thread from a while back)


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

VixNz said:


> He doesn't masturbate, *dont think he'd be in to helping me*. I've asked why he doesn't(it turns me on big time when he does it) and he said its juvenile ,
> We're not much in to porn(well I'm not and he says he's not) We do watch pornigraphic type shows i guess.(ie.True blood, Game of Thrones, Dexter, Masters of Sex. and more) Also some sexy romance movies(as suggested in a thread from a while back)



If anything it will at least be a really fun argument to bicker about! 

Then if he doesn't help, have him come home and find you some kind of very awkward mess where smeared coconut oil all over everything in his underwear drawer but pretend to know nothing about it.

Cheers,
Badsanta


----------

